# IVC Filter help.



## MEZIESKY (Jan 9, 2009)

I need some insite to IVC filter placement and removal. The surgeron and his nurse seem to think this is a standard set of code that are always the same. 
They want to use 37620, 75940,26 and 75820, 26 always for insertion. I was told by a fellow coder it should be 37620, 36010 and 75940,26. For the removal the Dr want to use : 36010,37203,75961,26 and 75825,26,59. My fellow coder said it should be only 37203 with the 75961,26 .  I guess I'm not understanding this procedure. Is it always the same? Any help would be wonderful.
Thank you,
MEZ.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 9, 2009)

We code the placement as:

37620
36010
75940-26
75825-26, 59

We haven't coded for removal though, so I'm not sure about that one.


----------



## MEZIESKY (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you very much !


----------



## cromine (Jan 12, 2009)

Leanne's placement codes are correct.  For removal, use the codes that your doctor provided.  To use 75825-59, you need to make sure his dictation mentions the lack of or presence of thrombus in the IVC and filter.  Also, if it is being removed during the global of the placement, you'll need to use modifier 58.


----------



## MEZIESKY (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you Carrie


----------

